# Can an old 05 750 still be pull started?



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I was just messing around today and just wondering would it still work. The pull starter hasn't been touched in 6 years.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well how about that ..


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

I have never even tried mine. LOL


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

For me its about all I can do to pull it. Stogi pulled his built machine like it was a lawn mower...


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> For me its about all I can do to pull it. Stogi pulled his built machine like it was a lawn mower...


LOL... stand on the floor board and lift with your legs 

BFWDP


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I tried to pull my 840 over and almost broke my hand lol.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

never tryed ,gutted mine out yrs ago


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------

